# Plus de Flash Player ? Heinn! Nonnnnnnn!



## Djipsy5 (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis énormément déçu ! Hyper déçu de voir que flash player vient de sortir une nouvelle version mais qu'elle n'existe pas pour les PowerPC based Macs ! Je viens d'esayer de voir une vidéo facebook mais là il me demande de trouver la derniere version de flash player alors que celle ci ne marche plus sur PowerPC ! De meme sur les site de streaming Mégaupload ( plus de films avec mes cousins) Pfffffffff! C'est pas vrai ! Actuellement on est accepté que chez youtube, ce qui risque ne pas durer ! Mais ils ont pas le droit de nous exclure come ça . Il y a des ordinateurs plus anciens, et moins puissants que les powerbooks. Les PowerBooks ne sont pas aussi faibles qu'ils le pensent, ce sont les premieres revolutions d'Apple dans les ordinateurs portables ! Que faire les gars ? Qu'allons nous devenir sans Flash ? Pouvons nous recclamer chez Adobe ? Heiinnn? On doit faire quelque chose ! sinon on sera pire que les vieux Asus !


----------



## Karamazow (13 Janvier 2012)

Pour ma part, je vis très bien sans flash depuis des lustres sur mon PowerBook. J'en avais marre qu'il ventile sans arrêt à la moindre animation flash.

Et puis maintenant qu'Apple pousse à l'arrêt de Flash à cause des appareils iOS, cela ne peut que me servir !


----------



## Djipsy5 (13 Janvier 2012)

Quoiiiii !? Tu peux vivre sans flash ? Plus de youtube, plus de films en streaming ? T'es fortt mec ! Moi je peux pas m'en passer, c'est indispensable pour moi ! Donc là cela veut dire que nous les users de powerbook et d'iBook on est vraiment mis a la porte partout ?


----------



## cleocoll (15 Janvier 2012)

oui c' est incroyable de voir tant de gachis et m^me de ségrégation

j'ai voulu avec mes petits moyens acheter un G4 power PC  pour mon mome et je le crois pas impossible d'arriver à installer m^me le flash player adapté 
certains site mettent deux jours à monter etc...
et pourtant le marché des ocase bat son plein avec un G4 Power PC   1.2 ghz booster en 1.25 de ram   dans les 300 Euros c'est limite arnaque meme

est ce a jeter avant INTEL ou quoi  Y at il des solutions si on a pas besoin d'un disque dur énorme de faire des jeux  juste d'aller sur internet et d'envoyer des photos  sur face book et de voir les vidéos des potes !
merci à vous les pointures de nous aider et de créer un fil clair pour les pauvre vieux et les pas riche
merci de ne pas se moquer ou jouer les fiers à bras


----------



## Djipsy5 (21 Janvier 2012)

J'ai eu à utiliser un MacBook Pro (chez mon copain) et je dois admettre que c'est de très loin meilleur qu'un PowerPC G4, les Macbook sont très rapides et nous offrent une infinité de fonction tandis que les PowerPC sombrent encore et encore. Donc j'ai décidé de sacrifier mes économies et d'acheter un Macbook Pro, ainsi je pourrai comme tout le monde, admirer Lion, iLife 11', Final Cut Pro X, Logic Pro Studio etc... Et surtout je pourrai regarder des films HD sans problème. Et maintenant que je l'ai reçu, je suis à l'aise de ne pas avoir à supporter des ségrégations. Bref pour ceux qui utilisent encore des PowerPC, je souhaite qu'un jour vous passiez à Intel.


----------

